
How Silicon Valley Rediscovered LSD - denzil_correa
https://www.ft.com/content/0a5a4404-7c8e-11e7-ab01-a13271d1ee9c
======
brudgers
The fifty year legacy of the Summer of Love is "It boosts worker
productivity".

------
chalst
Is there a non-paywalled version of this article?

~~~
8sigma
[https://archive.fo/oZ17p](https://archive.fo/oZ17p)

